# My custom made M-24 Sniper Rifle



## The91Bravo (May 15, 2008)

I should have pics within the week, the weapon is being DuraCoated, and the optics should be in tomorrow.

Shot it on Monday, and at 200 yards, we were hitting every round on a 5/8" bolt head.

I was able to do head shots at 500 yards, and center mass repetitive at 625.

Here is what it is made of and the costs:

1.  Remington 700 Long Action in 7.62 NATO ( I changed from 300 Win Mag when Dave told me the expected barrel life vs. 7.62 (1200-1500 vs. 10,000))
Cost $405.00

2.  H-S Precision Stock PST013 with adj Butt and Cheek, aluminum bedding and kevlar
Cost $535

3.  Shilen number 7 contour heavy barrel, machined and mounted.  with number 11 target crown.  Bolt lug machined, headspaced, and assembled.  Including trigger job, BDL, and trigger guard, as well as recoil lug, and all adjustments. As well as Night force rings, and base.
Cost $300

4.  Harris bi-pod
Cost $0

5.  Leupold MK4 M3, with Tactical Milling Reticle, Front Focal Plane.  3.5-10x40 LR/T, in Matte black.  Discounted from manufacturer.
Cost $925

6.  Dope Book from Tracy B from SOTIC
Cost $0

7.  Adjusting, tweaking and professional Dura Coating:
Cost $0

Grand Total:
$2165.00

Value of weapon if replaced:  $6500-7200


I am stoked to get it complete and back in the gunsafe.  I think for just over $2100, to get a sub 1/2 MOA rifle, exactly like I wanted, is a fantastic deal.

Thanks to those who helped point me in the right direction for separate parts, and a great thanks to Dave at 5th Group for his guidance, and expertise in building a rifle that I will be able to shoot for the rest of my life.

As I said earlier, pics will be up as soon as possible.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like a sweet stick.


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 16, 2008)

Nice rifle you have there.....  Now get those pic's up so we all can drool!


----------



## JBS (May 17, 2008)

Badass.


Maybe throw this on the end:


The smell of gunpowder in the morning, and sub 1/2" MOA groups downrange: _Priceless_


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

UPS tracking shows the scope in Illinois.... another day or two.. that means I wont be able to shoot it until next week.... dammit


----------



## The91Bravo (May 22, 2008)

Scope dropped off with Dave today.  Should be complete and fired on Tuesday.

Pics will definitely be uploaded Tues PM

Steve


----------



## The91Bravo (May 29, 2008)

Got a delay in the pick up of the rifle.  DuraCoating was curing on Tuesday, so I will pick it up on my next day off... Monday...

Cannot wait


----------



## Ravage (May 29, 2008)

WHERE !

ARE !

THE !

PIX !


----------



## DA SWO (May 29, 2008)

Hmmm,

I just might have selected my next toy, err, rifle.

Where did you pick the rifle up at?


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 3, 2008)

I finally got my rifle.  At 200 yards, was shooting 3/4 inch groups with the M118LR ammo.  Got pics coming right now.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 3, 2008)

And the rest of the pics....


----------



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2008)

Sweet !


----------



## JBS (Jun 3, 2008)

Where's the paper?

We wanna see the groups too

Badass rig, sweet.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 3, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> Where's the paper?
> 
> We wanna see the groups too
> 
> Badass rig, sweet.



I forgot I had my camera until we were rounds complete... :doh:

But you can take my word.. /wink wink/;)


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweet,
Was just looking at Gunbroker.com and saw one for $550.00.  You got a goodeal at $405.00


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 4, 2009)

I just had to look at these pics again....


----------



## Poccington (Jan 4, 2009)

That's a pretty fucking sweet piece you've got there dude!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 4, 2009)

Thnx Pocc,I like it


----------



## 0699 (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice.  We need an "envy" smilie; since we don't have one I'll use this: :cool:

What's with the long hair? :)


----------



## Poccington (Jan 4, 2009)

Is she nice to fire?


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm green with envy. Thats a badass rifle you got there.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 4, 2009)

0699 said:


> Very nice.  We need an "envy" smilie; since we don't have one I'll use this: :cool:
> 
> *What's with the long hair?* :)



I had not cut my winter coat, since it was last May.... lol
(I try to cut my hair once every 5 or 6 months... whether it needs it or not)



Poccington said:


> Is she nice to fire?



It shoots better than I ever will.  It was funny, I had not handled a Rem700 other than an M-24 in for ever.  Then I went to WalMart one evening, and fondled one off their shelf.  Talk about a loose sloppy bolt. (comparatively, that is).

D.D. did an excellent job on all the machining, and the rifle is absolutely tight.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 5, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> I had not cut my winter coat, since it was last May.... lol
> (I try to cut my hair once every 5 or 6 months... whether it needs it or not)



Long as it's cut now; you had me a little worried there. :)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 5, 2009)

Hippie!!!!

NOT!!!


----------



## 104TN (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you keep the stock trigger or swap it out?


----------



## pardus (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a seriously nice rifle, congrats!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 5, 2009)

rick said:


> Did you keep the stock trigger or swap it out?



The trigger is stock, with a trigger job by Dave.



pardus762 said:


> That's a seriously nice rifle, congrats!



Thanks mate, it is AWESOME for bustin Sheep...... You want to borrow it??:cool:


----------



## casca (Jan 26, 2009)

very nice boomstick!


----------

